# Groom #2 or project let's try to even Lexi out



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ok don't worry I won't post pictures every week. But the plan is to do a quick buzz every week or so to keep that at the length I like so we don't need a drastic shave down just to grow out. Got more legs and more of Lexi's head. Beemer's head was still ok but a lot of the underbelly. 

Mind you this is me sitting on the tile floor holding on to them while I rotate them to get all of the sides. Totally uneven but it a strange way makes me love them more. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maureen I think you are really good at it! Nina has been left with long feathery legs that are shaved down the front. I really need to even those up. Here starts my quest for yet another groomer. Seems we get one or two great grooms out of each groomer them something goes haywire and the next is spectacularly awful. I would like to do it myself but wouldn't with a proper table as Lola especially likes to run away when she sees me with the grooming kit


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good, but don't you have a table? so much easier and if you are going to carry on doing them yourself the money you save paying a groomer will easily cover the cost.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Maureen I think you are really good at it! Nina has been left with long feathery legs that are shaved down the front. I really need to even those up. Here starts my quest for yet another groomer. Seems we get one or two great grooms out of each groomer them something goes haywire and the next is spectacularly awful. I would like to do it myself but wouldn't with a proper table as Lola especially likes to run away when she sees me with the grooming kit


Sounds as if the groomer did Nina's legs like a cocker? 
I have been feeding Dudley on the grooming table for every meal for the last week - he is pretty keen to get on it now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Sounds as if the groomer did Nina's legs like a cocker?
> I have been feeding Dudley on the grooming table for every meal for the last week - he is pretty keen to get on it now!


Yeh but not even a nice cocker! Not good!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maureen your a superstar


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I actually trimmed them near the spot I give them their food. I spend about 5 to 10 minutes on each so the hassle of getting on a table isn't really worth it and mine get stressed with things like that. Plus, Beemer has peed on a groomer while on the grooming table too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

